# Is the tablo app available?



## troasti (Nov 13, 2008)

I am interested in buying a stream 4k but use tablo for my OTA dvr. Has anyone tried downloading and using the app?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes the Tablo app is available in the Google Play store and it works fine. However, it won't integrate with the Tivo part of the device.


----------

